# changing journal title?



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

just wondered if its possible to change my journal title at all to

The Road back to the UKBFF Classics Prepped by James Collier

thanks


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

If you post a link to the journal I can change it


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/155000-road-bodypower-classics.html thanks Katy


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Sorted


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Ta


----------

